# Jeepin Jon's Jeeps!



## Jeepin Jon (Apr 20, 2011)

My Fleet;

The trail rig, a 1996 Cherokee(XJ) with way too much to list.










My Dad's old XJ, a 1990 that I have resto-modded my self after his death in 2002





My oldest son's XJ





My middle son's XJ





Our beater Jeep;





My wife's Wrangler





My HEMI Commander.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 20, 2011)

Had to open my mount didn't I...LOL

Nice looking fleet you got there...


----------



## Jeepin Jon (Apr 20, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Had to open my mount didn't I...LOL
> 
> Nice looking fleet you got there...



Thank you! I started out with a 69 C101(Jeepster Commando) and then had a 78 CJ-5, then a 80 CJ-7 and finally my last CJ was a 72 CJ-5 that I dropped a 1957 283 SBC in that came out of a Bel-Air

Pics;









I sold it after my 3rd son came along, needed more room(screwed myself out of a nice Jeep) 

I love the CJ's but the XJ's wheel so friggin nice if built properly. You don't get that "oh crap, were gonna flop!" feeling that you get in the CJ when on the rocks.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 20, 2011)

Not the best pictures, but the best I could find quick...



Here is my daily driver....






My 1974 CJ that sits more than anything...:msp_sad:






The wifes SRT8...


----------



## teascouts (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice job on the '90, he'd be proud.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jeepin Jon (Apr 20, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Not the best pictures, but the best I could find quick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice fleet!



teascouts said:


> Nice job on the '90, he'd be proud.:msp_thumbup:



Thank you! It was sold by my dad's second wife after he died, I searched for it and found it 3 years later in the back of a vacant lot with a blown engine, a trashed interior and a homeless guy living in it! I found the owner and bought it back for $400 and started the resto. I had the original 4.0 rebuilt by a local engine builder and then did the rest myself excluding the paint. I improved a few things along the way as well like 4.10 gearing(F/R) and a Detroit Locker in the rear(I set up my own gears) a Advance Adaptors Slip Yoke Eliminator and Tom Woods drive shaft, a 3" lift(home brewed), some TJ wheels, Remote start, iPod ready radio, Factory skid plates and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## teascouts (Apr 20, 2011)

When i lived up north a ways back I could have picked up an old Willy's for $800 but my '64 beetle was runnin' just fine. I could kick myself...we just picked up a clean resto at the local American Legion....to the tune of $15K. :bang:


----------



## Jeepin Jon (Apr 21, 2011)

Here are some more of my past rides, I'm all Jeep now but I use to love Fords till FoMoCo pissed me off!

My wife's 99 SVT Cobra convertible, we sold it for more than we paid for it! No kiddin'





My 01 F-150, the Ford that made me hate Fords






I have owned over 40 cars/trucks, all brands, over the last 30 years and the Jeep brand has been the most dependable


----------



## KD57 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice !! I want an old CJ bad, but I need another vehicle like I need another chainsaw. My neighbor just finished restoring one, he dropped a Corvette LT1 motor in it.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL...My wife works in F&I at our local Ford dealership...Doesn't always go over that well that I buy and drive Jeeps...Every since they started making employees pay $100 a month to drive demos she has been driving a Jeep...


----------



## Jeepin Jon (Apr 22, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> LOL...My wife works in F&I at our local Ford dealership...Doesn't always go over that well that I buy and drive Jeeps...Every since they started making employees pay $100 a month to drive demos she has been driving a Jeep...


 
I give Ford some credit though, they didn't take any bail-out money from us, to that I commend them!

Our Commander will be paid off this year and I might pick up one of the Fiesta's for an around town car to sip gas with. I owned 5 of the "original" Fiesta's back in the late 70's/early 80's and they were tough little cars. I doubt the new ones are near as good but since my MIL works at a Ford dealership I can get one at $100 over cost. If Jeep made a fuel sipper that was descent, I would buy yet another Jeep! All of my Jeeps get about the same mileage(even the HEMI and the trail rig) 13-16 in town, 19-22 highway.


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Jon I just have to ask why Ford made you mad. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Jeepin Jon (Apr 22, 2011)

Rookie1 said:


> Jon I just have to ask why Ford made you mad. :msp_unsure:


 
My 01 truck started having transmission issues at 14k but it was out of the 36 months warranty. Ford would not cover the repair to the tranny even though they knew there was an issue with some of them. Apparently when the trannies where manufactured a locking ring was left loose on the clutch pack(there was a Ford TSB on this) but Ford would not stand behind the issue so they wanted $3500 to repair a truck that only had 14k on it.

I sold the truck and went back to Jeeps. Our Commander and Wrangler have both been excellent with no issues to date. A few little things have needed addressed much like any new car but Chrysler has taken care of all of them in a timely manner. If Ford had worked with me even a little on the truck I would still be a loyal Ford owner.


----------



## Photog95 (Sep 18, 2011)

I love my jeep more than any other vehicle I have ever had





















.
View attachment 199553

View attachment 199554

View attachment 199555

View attachment 199556


----------



## Jeepin Jon (Sep 18, 2011)

Add another one to the fleet, I just got done with a resto-mod on this 89 4.0/AW4/short bed Commanche 4x4. I paid 
$250 for it not running, I have about 3k in it and I did all the work myself except paint.
View attachment 199562


----------



## Photog95 (Sep 18, 2011)

That thing is sweet. I have a 97 Wrangler with a bad frame that I am going to hack up and turn into a pickup cab. Then I am going to look for a box off a comanche, and mount it all on a Ferd Ranger chassis.


----------



## spoolnaround (Oct 20, 2011)

View attachment 203614
View attachment 203614


----------



## chopmistchopper (Oct 20, 2011)

View attachment 203627



1984 Jeep cj7 built from the ground up with my son, great project. Powered by a Chevy 327, with a sm 465 granny low 4 speed, Dana 300 twin stick transfer case, fully trussed rear axle and a bunch of other miss FUN STUFF !! JEEP ON


----------



## Photog95 (Oct 20, 2011)

spoolnaround said:


> View attachment 203614
> View attachment 203614


 

Silly boy, that ain't no Jeep.




:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## spoolnaround (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice a site not dedicated to off road that knows the difference between Jeeps and Toyotas  How about this one then. This is my next project, its a 69 Commando that I have a Chevy stroker motor, SM 465, NP 203 range box hooked up to an NP 205. Axles are Dana 60 front and Coorporate 14 ff in the rear. I plan on running 40-42" tires. I purchased this 4 years ago and $ is a roadblock but I prettymuch have everything but time and the $$ for the little stuff at the moment. Its my 10 year build. View attachment 203803


----------



## spoolnaround (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is an M38 with a chevy 350 that I owned twice. View attachment 203808


----------



## Photog95 (Oct 21, 2011)

That Commando is sick. The 203/205 doubler is awesome but it is a heavy sumbish. The wife and I were out for a Sunday drive this summer when I spotted one in a parking lot for sale. We were about 150 miles from home and the wife wouldn't even let me go around the block to stop and check it out. It looked to be in amazing condition too.

The M38 is sweet too. I love looking at the old flatties but there is no leg room in them for me. No offense but I will take the old FJ in the background. I have my eye on one of those right now. Spotted it this summer sitting behind a barn 2 miles from my house. Bet it has been there for years. Waiting till I have enough funds to go ask about it.:msp_unsure:


----------



## TRL WGN 1 (Nov 9, 2011)

I love my Jeep

had a built XJ before this one


----------

